# Giacere sullo sfondo



## DanteBoccaccio

Comment dit-on "giacere sullo sfondo" en francais? Le contexte est "Quest'idea giace anche sullo sfondo delle riflessioni di X". Grazie/merci!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' difficile capire bene cosa significa senza un contesto più dettagliato.

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## DanteBoccaccio

"L'idea che le persone agiscono come se fossero continuamente osservate centrale all'argomento sul Panopticon di Jeremy Bentham giace anche sullo sfondo delle riflessioni di Michel Foucault, secondo il quale le regole discorsive regolano non solo il comportamento ma anche i pensieri; ognuno agisce sapendo che chi non le segue viene escluso dalla societa'."


----------



## ganesa2242

Peut-être "se retrouve en arrière-plan" ou "se retrouve en toile de fond"?


----------



## DanteBoccaccio

Peut-on dire "Cette idée est enfouie sur le fond des réflexions foucaldiennes" par exemple? Merci!


----------



## ganesa2242

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses dire "enfouir sur", puisque "enfouir" c'est justement le contraire de "sur". "Enfouir dans" me semble plus juste. Mais ta phrase me paraît un peu tarabiscotée, sans offense aucune.


----------



## DanteBoccaccio

ganesa2242 said:


> Je ne pense pas que tu puisses dire "enfouir sur", puisque "enfouir" c'est justement le contraire de "sur". "Enfouir dans" me semble plus juste. Mais ta phrase me paraît un peu tarabiscotée, sans offense aucune.


Merci!
Et si je dirais "enfouir au fond"? Ou est-ce que cela ne fonctionne non plus?


----------



## ganesa2242

Dis comme ça, je comprends que cette idée est cachée, secrète, donc si c'est que tu veux dire, ça me semble juste. Est-ce que c'est le sens de giacere sullo sfondo, je n'en suis toujours pas certain. Peut-être qu'un madrelingua pourra donner une définition précise de cette expression.
Tu peux aussi peut-être voir si ce qui suit peut te convenir (ou t'aiguiller) "est également le fondement/à la base/sous-jacente/le terreau"?


----------



## nightstorm

DanteBoccaccio said:


> "L'idea che le persone agiscano come se fossero continuamente osservate - centrale all'argomento sul Panopticon di Jeremy Bentham - giace anche sullo sfondo delle riflessioni di Michel Foucault, secondo il quale le regole discorsive regolano non solo il comportamento ma anche i pensieri; ognuno agisce sapendo che chi non le segue viene escluso dalla società."




Non so di cosa tu stia parlando ma l'argomento sembra interessante. Mi informerò! :-D


----------



## claire pand

ganesa2242 said:


> Peut-être "se retrouve en arrière-plan" ou "se retrouve en toile de fond"?


se retrouve en toile de fond mi sembra piu giusto.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Cette idée se trouve à la base de la pensée/ des réfléxions de X.

Est-ce que ça te plait? En italien celle que tu as affiché au début est une façon de parler très compliquée qui ne s'utilise que lors d'un discours formel:
Le verbe "giacere" singnifie "gît", par contre ce verbe ne s'utilse en fraçais que pour les tombeaux et pour indiquer en quelle date la personne est décédée. S'il y a un autre mot de signification plus proche encore je ne sais pas. Peut-être qu'un locuteur de langue maternelle pourrait se montrer utile à ce sujet. De toute façon, je trouve que si tu dis la phrase telle que je te l'ai présentée en début de ce post, je pense que tu vas exprimer la même chose et que tu t'exprimes quand-même dans un français correcte.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Jack Manatawa said:


> Cette idée se trouve à la base de la pensée/ des réfléxions de X.


Credo che questo faccia capire che si tratta di un'idea fondamentale del pensiero di X. "Giace/sta sullo sfondo invece significa che si tratta di un'idea che ha semplicemente influenzato X. (Je crois).


----------



## lorenzos

Jack Manatawa said:


> Io lo capisco come stare alla base.


A me sembrano concettti differenti:
- Alla base della proposta di una patrimoniale c'è l'anelito alla solidarietà.
- La proposta di una patrimoniale ha sullo sfondo la convinzione che il profitto e l'accumulo di ricchezza sia cosa ingiusta.


----------

